# How to measure G68 sensor on 01M tranny?



## garsan (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello,

How can I measure the G68 sensor on my 01M tranny (2001 Jetta VR6) with VCDS?

The most "closer" to the sensor I found on the Measuring Blocks section is this, where it says the voltage:










Is there a specific group to this sensor?

Thanks!


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Yes that should be it, but you may have a vehicle speed measuring block in the engine module or the intrument module, i'm sure i've seen one when messing around.

Coding 
000?x: DSP Mode (Dynamic Shift Points) 0 = DSP active 
1 = DSP inactive 

000x?: Transmission Mode 0 = Factory Mode (Adaptive Transmission Mode) 
1 = Force Economy Mode (lower Shift Points) 
2 = Force Sport Mode (higher Shift Points)



Common Settings: 
00000 = Factory Mode 
00011 = Economy/Touring Mode 
00012 = Sport Mode 




Basic Setting 

Prerequisites:

No fault codes in the Auto Trans.

Throttle Body Alignment (TBA) performed successfully when applicable

Ignition on, engine off.

Do not touch the accelerator pedal.



[Select]
[02 - Auto Trans]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Set Group to "000" 
[Go!]
Press accelerator pedal all the way to the floor and hold for 3 to 5 seconds.
[Done, Go Back]
Release the accelerator pedal.


Special Notes 
It is normal for there to be no explicit instructions or changes on the screen when you do the above procedure. The transmission controller does not provide any feedback that it has been successfully performed. Checking the binary switching in measuring block group 001 field 4 should confirm a change when field 3 is between 95 - 100% pedal position.
If the pedal did not travel to the floor due to an obstructions such as too many floor mats the procedure may not be successful.
If faults are stored in the Engine or Transmission for throttle related problems, the procedure will not be successful.
When the 01M transmission is installed in a vehicle using the Drive-by-Wire (DBW) throttle system, the ECM (Engine Control Module) may support a Kick-Down Basic Settings as described here: Automatic Transmission Basic Settings.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

General Notes 
The 01M transmission has 3 speed sensors which are found in the repair manual however TSB 01-99-02 clearly describes the location and function of the sensors (G38/G68/G22).
Vehicles with (G38/G68) specific speed sensor faults may have applicable TSBs for overlay wiring harnesses. Jetta and Golf (9M/1J) platforms would refer to TSB 01-07-09 for G68 faults and TSB 01-06-23 for G38 faults.
New Beetle (1C) platform would refer to TSB 01-07-17 for G68 faults and TSB 01-07-16 for G38 faults

The 01M transmission has a plastic speedometer drive gear inside the transmission which operates the driven gear connected to the G22 VSS sensor. When the transmission has internal failure of the drive gear the common concerns include inoperative cruise control and/or speedometer.


----------



## garsan (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you animaniac,

Yes, I can see the speed of the vehicle (on vcds) when running and my speedo works correctly, but I get this error:


```
Address 02: Auto Trans       Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 01M 927 733 JS
Component and/or Version: AG4 Getriebe 01M    4732
Software Coding: 00011

1 Fault Found:

00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68) 
            03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
```
Some times is "Intermittent" and some times is just "No Signal" and some times is "Implausible Signal".

I've checked the wire from the sensor to the connector (where they plug) and seems fine, I already checked for water on the connector and it's dry or any other intrusion (dust, trash, etc) and is clean. The sensor is almost new, I replaced (well not me, the mechanic did) 2 or 3 months ago and never work correctly.

My tranny is coded with "00011" which is "Economy/Touring Mode", I already try factory and sport mode. I already reset the basic settings, cleared codes and nothing, this error always back.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Before you do anything else, try some electrical contact cleaner on the vss terminals and wiring connector, let it evaporate off before reconecting, you should disconect the battery before doing this, check vcds for codes, if codes show try the same process on the control module wiring / terminals and again disconnect the battery before spraying cleaner on any wiring terminals.

If this fails then you would need to trace the vss terminals at both the vss and control module and then connect a multimeter to the wires and check for continuty!

Or if it's working speedo etc and it's just a fault code with no symptoms just ignore it untill it gets worse / stops working.


----------



## garsan (Jun 24, 2014)

animaniac said:


> Before you do anything else, try some electrical contact cleaner on the vss terminals and wiring connector, let it evaporate off before reconecting, you should disconect the battery before doing this, check vcds for codes, if codes show try the same process on the control module wiring / terminals and again disconnect the battery before spraying cleaner on any wiring terminals.
> 
> If this fails then you would need to trace the vss terminals at both the vss and control module and then connect a multimeter to the wires and check for continuty!
> 
> Or if it's working speedo etc and it's just a fault code with no symptoms just ignore it untill it gets worse / stops working.


animaniac,

Any recommendation on the electrical contact cleaner? This have to be dielectric, right?

When I clear the code, my tranny shifts well, when the code appears, i get stuck con 2nd and I have to accelerate to 4000 RPMs to shift to 3rd and 4th.

Thanks!


----------



## garsan (Jun 24, 2014)

Well,

Today arrived the new sensor, this weekend I have to change it.










Cheers!


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

garsan said:


> animaniac, Any recommendation on the electrical contact cleaner? This have to be dielectric, right?
> (snip)


I've always stuck by Servisol right from 1964, and it's always seen me right. I try and avoid using WD40 as that's oil based although it's useful for sliding contacts (rotary switches) and the like.
RadioShack (Maplins over here) may have their own brand which is essentially Isopropyl alcohol. Servisol does it pure under name of IPA 170

In servicing ships' radio & radar since 1964 (got out of college then!) in harsh salt spray maritime environments, it's never failed me. If there's a sliver of contact left standing it'll restore its connectivity. Havn't ever had to resort to any special "dielectric" sprays


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that a VSS or is that a Transmission speed sensor?

Doesn't look like a VSS but does look like a transmission speed sensor.

VSS is on top of the differential not on top of trans where the Trans speed sensor is located.

Good Luck


----------



## andrex007 (Jun 18, 2015)

*@garsan Did this was the final solution? (Mexico)*

Hello, I have same problem Jetta 99 1/2 A4 , six months ago the sensor was chaged with the dealer and now it's back again...


----------



## wankel7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Same issues....ever figure it out Andrex?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

More info needed.
There is a VSS on top of differential and works the speedometer.
Then there is a Transmission speed sensor under trans mount used by TCM to control shifting.
The picture in this post is not a VSS that the post is talking about.












Good Luck


----------

